# Tank quality ?



## dannyboy10 (Jan 8, 2016)

Does Aqueon make a quality tank at a reasonable price ? I see All Glass was purchased by another firm and changed their name to Aqueon.

Local big box store sells Top Fin, Marineland and Aqueon tanks.

Need a good quality tank (around 38-55 gallons) that will not leak for 10++ years....just put in new wood floors.

Thanks in advance for your replies !


----------



## omac84 (Jan 2, 2016)

*** always found that marineland tanks hold up pretty well, not sure about top fin or aqueon sorry


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

I have had both Marineland and Aqueon and both are high quality. Topfin is definitely not up to par with the other two. My current 125 gallon is an Aqueon and the fit and finish and silicone is excellent. I prefer the glass top from Aqueon/All glass compared to Marineland/Perfecto at least for the 6 foot 125 tank


----------



## optimystyk (Dec 1, 2015)

I feel the Aqueon tanks are made quite well. As far as price goes you can hardly beat the petco $1/gallon sale when it's going on(55 gallon and under).


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I think the Aqueon tanks are still made pretty good. Also if you buy an approved stand the guarantee them for life. Now my friend Tommy purchased a 210 gallons and it leaked. But I can tell you they stepped in a replaced it with no problems.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Aqueon tanks are fine. I have a bunch of them in various sizes and they've been nicely made. Petco went back to them from Topfin and I'm glad. The glass on Topfin seemed thinner. If there is one tank I would stay(run) away from, it's deep blue. I've heard too many leak stories about them


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I wouldn't touch an aqueon tank with a 10' pole. I had a 210 that the top trim snapped on. Both braces let go and the tank bowed out an 1 1/2" in the middle. I had to drain down the tank to half way line and put two 36" bar clamps on it.
My lfs (where I bought the tank) told me they would not put in an order for at least 6 months, so I called aqueon direct. They could not care less. One year later, I got my replacement trim at a cost of $120.00 CDN + tax, despite supposedly being under warranty.
My advise is, look into the Marineland tank. Actually, do you have access to Miracles tanks?


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

noddy said:


> I wouldn't touch an aqueon tank with a 10' pole. I had a 210 that the top trim snapped on. Both braces let go and the tank bowed out an 1 1/2" in the middle. I had to drain down the tank to half way line and put two 36" bar clamps on it.
> My lfs (where I bought the tank) told me they would not put in an order for at least 6 months, so I called aqueon direct. They could not care less. One year later, I got my replacement trim at a cost of $120.00 CDN + tax, despite supposedly being under warranty.
> My advise is, look into the Marineland tank. Actually, do you have access to Miracles tanks?


Just curious, but was it level and plumb? On a home built stand?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

DrgRcr said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't touch an aqueon tank with a 10' pole. I had a 210 that the top trim snapped on. Both braces let go and the tank bowed out an 1 1/2" in the middle. I had to drain down the tank to half way line and put two 36" bar clamps on it.
> ...


It was, and still is. And the stand is solid. 2x4" construction. I understand that defects and flaws happen.
It was their lack of making any attempt to help me out that is my issue.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

noddy said:


> DrgRcr said:
> 
> 
> > noddy said:
> ...


Had the same issue with a AGA 150. Never bothered to jump through the hoops n stuff needed to actually procure a replacement trim piece. The attitude and general unwillingness to help was also an issue. I replaced that tank, but not with an AGA/Aqueon. That said, I'm not convinced that any other manufacturer will be any better in the same circumstance.


----------



## dannyboy10 (Jan 8, 2016)

smitty said:


> I think the Aqueon tanks are still made pretty good. Also if you buy an approved stand the guarantee them for life. Now my friend Tommy purchased a 210 gallons and it leaked. But I can tell you they stepped in a replaced it with no problems.


Are all of your large tanks on the main floor ?


----------



## dannyboy10 (Jan 8, 2016)

Went to the nearest big box store about 15 miles from home and saw a Marineland 60 gallon setup (tank,stand,lights) on sale for 249. It is a taller version of their 55 gallon tank. Anyone here have comments on this setup ?

The black silicone seals look a bit sloppy and the stand is not solid wood. The stand appears to be MDF.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

That setup goes on sale regularly for under $200 at petsmart, marinelans heartland. It gets really mixed reviews, and the stand is **** mdf and not wood. Petco is currently running dollar perr gallon on aqueon, 55 g for $55. Find a decent stand out make one and get a good deal on led current or beamworks. I'd look Craig list for a stand


----------



## dannyboy10 (Jan 8, 2016)

Also saw a Aqueon 36 gallon bowfront tank setup that had nice and tidy black silcone lines.

What was a little alarming was the MDF stand's backside had no vertical pieces of wood to support the top. The stand is basically 3 sided. Is this stand strong enough to support @ 360 pounds ?? No solid pine stands were available. It seems everything on display was MDF.

What can be done to strengthen this 3 sided stand ?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

MDF is plenty strong enough as long as it stays dry.

And even backless, there is plenty to support the tank. Wood, and engineered wood products have tremendous strength with compressive forces. Where issues come in are trying to span too large of a horizontal space without support, and with resisting twisting/racking forces. That said, I would not buy one with your money.

Finding a decent stand on craigslist is possible, but better is to DIY one, assuming you have the skills and equipment to do so.


----------

